# Echo Tr Disc Bremse Druckpunkt



## coaster (24. April 2019)

Hallo. Entlüfte seit vielen Jahren Bremsen aber bei den Echo Tr Disc von meinem Sohn brauch ich Hilfe. Ich hab sie mehrfach entlüfter ( so wie die Echo und Magura Felgenbremsen) und der Hebel hatte danach sofort einen Druckpunkt. Was aber anders ist, mit Druck auf den Hebel konnte ich den Hebel dann weiterziehen, bis er den Lenker berührt. Das fühlt sich an, als ob ich das Öl aus dem System drücken würde. Ist aber dicht. Nach ca einer Minute ist der Druckpunkt wieder da, lässt sich aber wieder mit Druck bis zum Lenker drücken. Das ist nicht das klassische Problem mit Luft im Schlauch wie bei der HS und ich weiss, bei der Hs lässt sich auch der Hebel nach dem Druckpunkt mit Gewalt etwas weiter zum Lenker drücken. Wie gesagt, als ob ich das Öl nach dem Druckpunkt rausdrücken  würde. Ich habe das Trialtech Öl benutzt mit den Resten vom Magura , welches vorher drinnen war. Danach mit Wasser, gleiches Ergebnis. Ich dachte zuerst, der Kolben oben ist def.
 Hab ihn durch einen neuen ersetzt. Gleiches Ergebnis. Zange unten gewechselt. Immer noch das Gleiche. Dann hab ich die vordere Bremse entlüftet. Die war am Limit mit der Stellschraube und hatte einen guten Druckpunkt ohne das Druckpunktwanderproblem. Entlüftet und das gleiche Problem wie die Hinterbremse. Mehrmals versucht, gleiches Ergebnis. Dann kann es nur am Entlüften liegen. Ich mach es so, wie bei der HS. Am montierten Bike unten rein und am Griff raus. Schraube oben höchster Punkt. Druckpunkt toll, hält aber nicht und wandert. Hiiiiilfe


----------



## ecols (25. April 2019)

Lässt du beim Durchpumpen immer wieder den Hebel schnappen und klopfst du vom Nehmer bis zum Geber Kolben immer brav ab? - Dann wäre ich nämlich auch ratlos. Das klingt fast als würde das Öl irgendwo vorbei drücken..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coaster (25. April 2019)

Den Hebel ziehe ich nur ein wenig und schon ist der Druckpunkt da. Dann kann ich den feste bis zum Griff drücken und ich spüre, wie es gegen Widerstand träge wegläuft. Wenn ich dann direkt erneut am Hebel ziehe, ist der Druckpunkt weg, ( nicht zu verwechseln mit dem normalen, über den Punkt hinweg mit roher Gewalt drücken, das bei jeder normalen Bremse vorkommt) kommt aber nach einigen Minuten wieder und lässt sich erneut zäh wegdrücken. Das mit dem Klopfen beim Entlüften ist klar. Ich frag mich, wo das Öl hin ausweicht. Ob es am Trialtech Magura Mix liegt? Bisher hat es keiner meiner anderen Bremsen geschadet. Beide Bremsen sind dicht. Wie gesagt, vorher war alles ok. Erst nach dem Einwirken von mir hab ich auch das Problem an der anderen Bremse. Sollte ich mal vom Bremsgriff her entlüften?


----------



## coaster (26. April 2019)

Hab noch nen kleinen Rest Magura Öl gefunden. Damit ging es dann
 Hat wohl an dem Trialtech Magura Mix gelegen. Bei Hs hat das nie was ausgemacht. Was für ein Unterschied. Bei Magura Öl sind auch weniger Bläschen beim Aufziehen und die, die in der Spritze sind, sammeln sich auch schneller.


----------



## ecols (13. Mai 2019)

Kann es denn nciht vielleicht daran liegen? Vielleicht ist der Mix nicht das Problem, sondern die gelösten bläschen. Das wäre ja direkt mal ne Versuchsreihe unter Unterdruck wert.


----------



## coaster (23. Mai 2019)

Habe wieder einmal ein Bike zum Entlüften bekommen. Wieder Echo Disc Bremse hinten. Nach dem Entlüften hatte ich wieder sofort einen  Druckpunkt, jedoch liess der sich wieder bis zum Lenker hin wegdrücken. So,  als ob ich das Öl zäh aus dem System drücken würde. Nach einigen Minuten ist der Druckpunkt wieder da und ich kann ihn wieder wegdrücken. 10x entlüftet und immer das gleiche Ergebnis. Abgeklopft, Hebel geschnappt und diverse Haltungen des Rades getestet,  damit der Auslauf am Geber der höchste Punkt ist u.s.w. Beim letzten Mal dachte ich das Ölgemisch wäre schuld. Das ist zum verrückt werden. Bei Hs ist das so einfach...


----------



## Lkitas (28. Februar 2021)

Hallo,
habe auch das Echo TI20 mit den TR Disc Bremsen.
Habe das Rad kopfüber stehen gehabt und nun ist wohl Luft im System, da der Druckpunkt etwas soft und die Bremswirkung zu wünschen lässt.
Aber wie entlüfte ich diese Bremsanlage ?
Bei Shimano etc alles kein Problem, ab bei diesem Model ist ja am Lenker werder ein Ausgleichbehäter oder eine Füllschraube, wo ich einen Schlauch zum entlüften anschliessen kann !
Welches öl kommt denn da rein? mineral vielleicht?
Würde den Bremsflüssigkeitwechsel sonst wie üblich machen. Oben am Hebel über ein Behälter installieren und unten am Sattel Bremsflüsigkeit durch das System drücken bis es oben dann Blasenfrei austritt.
Danke für deine Info

grüsse


----------

